# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Karhan

## Shaylax

Hello all,

Ive been working on a lost continent, south of Calimsham for my players to explore. They land on the Terbin Peninsula, an area being developed by a gnomish mining company to pilfer the rich obsidian found here. Eventually they will fight pirates, and demons and all that good stuff...

I have not done to much map drawing, so any input would be appreciated... im going to do the labels on PC, but later ill make more with hand drawn labels. Also, i dont have a scanner big enough for my paper lol.

----------

